# My Axiom



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I made myself an Axiom. Baltic birch core. The front has Purple Heart, curly oak, lace wood, and canary wood. Backside has Purple Heart,paduk, black and white ebony, and an amazing spalted tamarind palmswell that has nice purple in it! Some construction paper spacers. Finished with CA glue


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful, very nice wood combinations


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent work, I like the wood combination.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really nice work on that, sir. Love the colors. :bowdown:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man! She is gorgeous!!! Very well done


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It is quite rewarding to make yourself a slingshot of this quality isn't it? Much of slingshotery is crafting/creating/inventing. A gorgeous piece of you ask me.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you must be proud of that man, really beautifully conceived and executed. and spot on with the photography! that's half the challenge of sharing our shooters on this forum!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice work. I love the Axiom myself. Just a great shape for me. Yours looks beautiful and functional. Well done.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the positive feedback guys! You're making me blush lol.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is a good lookin' baby there!


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

That looks incredible! I just made a pickle fork out of 1/4 birch ply and thought it was great, but this is fantastic!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

